# Does zero sperm count mean ZERO?



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hoping someone can help.  Does zero sperm count mean absolutely no sperm is in the ejaculate? Or is there a possibility that some sperm can be found? But too few in number therefore a reading of zero?  I know this sounds silly.....its just wondering if its worth while ttc naturally or is the only option ICSI? Dh had a successful biopsy and good volume sperm was retrieved so he has obstructive azoospermia.  
Thanks in advance
L xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Male factor isn't my area however I'm sure I read below a certain number they class as zero so it might not actually mean zero, I could be wrong so hopefully someone with more experience will confirm 

Also I have premature ovarian failure, a missing tube, a dodgy other tube and 1 useless ovary and I still try naturally, the madness never leaves you 

L xx


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Lilly! What a nice name you have! 
Thanks for taking the time to reply to me! DH has had two samples returned with a reading of zero....but good sperm was retrieved via biopsy.  This points to a blockage but here I am thinking some sperm might get through into ejaculate !! Lol I know im clutching at straws and driving myself crazy  
im sorry to read of the tough time you have had thus far.....wishing you all the best for your next tx hun xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Why Thankyou you too  

Well it sounds promising then as a blockage is easier worked round than non i imagine? I hope your DP is feeling ok it's hard dealing with lack of eggs/sperm I know

You should post on the male factor board they will be your best bet at asking, and Thankyou   I'm on cycle 4 next week! 

Also not relevant if you have a full blockage but my DP had low count/quality at the start and our clinic recommended something called Menevit, he saw a big improvement, now don't get me wrong I'm always dubious about things working but I have suggested it to a few on these boards and they have seen good results 

As for trying... If it passes the time whilst you wait for Icsi then do it, I would just say do it on the quiet if you know what I mean as I imagine it might be tough on your dp

L xx


----------

